# Hooking up MTH Wi-if unit



## volvodr66 (Jan 18, 2018)

Does anyone have any experience with the MTH Wi-if unit? I'm trying to install one on my dad's system and it initially communicates with the Track Interface Unit (TIU), (The TIU light comes on steady and you can see the variable 1 and variable 2 tracks in the android application, but when you go to click on a track and add power to the track it loses communication and the TIU light starts blinking.) The track never gets power. The communication is lost before the power is applied to the track. Every time I cycle the power on the system, the Wi-if unit will re-establish communication again and recognize both variable inputs but will lose communication every time you apply power to the track. I've tried to reset the android application, tried a new cable, just about everything I can think of. 

The system is set up with a Z4000 transformer hooked up to the variable 1 and variable 2 inputs. I have the upgrade version of the android application. I also have voltage going to fixed input 1 to power the TIU. This is an older model TIU that uses a USB to serial cable. I have tried two different cables also. The first one wouldn't communicate at all but the second one establishes communication every time, at least initially.

Does any body have any ideas why I keep losing communication when trying to apply power to the track, or after the initial communication after power-on. Any ideas are appreciated.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You got trapped in moderation, I set you free. 

Have you tried powering the TIU using the aux power? I use an old laptop power supply for mine. Anything that gives you from 12 to 22 volts AC or DC at 1.5 amps or more will power the aux power.


----------



## volvodr66 (Jan 18, 2018)

Thanks gunrunnerjohn for the reply. Yes, I have tried supplying power to the power jack on the TIU in addition to the fixed input voltage with an MTH regulated power supply with no luck.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I know it’s of no help but I see this quite a common problem from comments on the net. I have a WiFi system using the Z21 and have never had any problems, Roco constantly update it. I think maybe MTH haven’t developed the system properly, maybe as a result of not having the resources of a larger organisation.. I think the only way to solve your problem is to talk to the makers themselves, MTH.


----------

